# Kit box for sale



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys im selling this newly built kit box. It has never been used. New shingles on the roof. I painted it with a thick coat of outdoor paint, the color is red so it will be easy for the birds to spot from the sky. I have put bob traps on it, also the floor drops for easy cleaning. I did not put any perches in, because some people prefer T perches while others prefer V Perches. 
The dimensions are: Height- 6 feet 6 inches( from the floor to the roof top, width- 3 feet 1 inch, and it is 2 feet 4 inches long.
I live around Portland Oregon area, only local pick up.
Price is $200
PM for questions.
Sorry if i put this in the wrong category, i don't know where to put this thread :/

Here is a video of it.
http://youtu.be/t4LK6R4AOgs


----------

